# Hering in Cuxhaven



## Triplex-xxx (8. März 2006)

hallo Liebe Angelfreunde,

ich möchte mal auf Hering Angeln in Cuxhaven, doch Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wo da in Cuxhaven? zum welchen Preisen, wie und womit  algemein Angelt man auf Heringe, mit oder ohne Angelprüfung. usw, usw,usw.


kenn sich einer vieleicht damit aus?

Danke


----------



## urmel23 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Hering in Cuxhaven*

Was Cuxhaven angeht kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, aber einen Fischereischein brauchst du auf jedenfall.

Zum Angeln nimmst du einfach ein Heringsvorfach und ein Heringsblei.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (15. März 2006)

*AW: Hering in Cuxhaven*

Ich habe einen fischerei - schein .. aber das in cux herzlich egal,- ich angel dort seit ich 5 bin und es wollte noch nie jemand irgendwelche papiere sehen. auch in meiner jugend hab ich manchmal mit 10 ruten am hafen gesessen,- stört dort auch keinen... die meisten versuchen es auf hering an der doppelschleuse, alternativ geht manchmal auch der amerika hafen. frag dich durch, kennt da jeder.
2,50 - 4 meter rute 30er mono, 5 haken - heringspaternoster ( die ganz gierigen nehmen 15 haken|uhoh: ) heringsblei oder ähnliches: los gehts
bloß jetzt noch nicht,- zu kalt. in 2 - 4 wochen sollte es gehen. letztes jahr war aber nicht viel los mit den heringen..
gruß robert#h


----------



## Ostki (15. März 2006)

*AW: Hering in Cuxhaven*

Hallo,
ich wollt ma fragen ob man bei der Nordsee auch vom Ufer aus angeln kann und ob das was bringt?
viele dank im voraus
mfg Marco


----------



## Kalle25 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Hering in Cuxhaven*

Hallo Ostki,

Brandungsangeln an der deutschen Nordseeküste ist wenig erfolgversprechend. Bedingt durch den Tidenhub hast Du nur sehr wenig Angelzeit. An der Ostseeküste mit seinen strukturreicheren Böden in Ufernähe ist das wesentlich besser.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (16. März 2006)

*AW: Hering in Cuxhaven*

Im hafen kannst du immer angeln, besonders hinter der schleuse ist die tide den fischen herzlich egal. da cux an der elbmündung liegt, kannst du hier aus außerhalb des hafens zu jeder tide angeln gehen. teilweise mußt du halt nur auf einen stack ( mole/steindamm) klettern um an tieferes wasser zu kommen. an dem cuxhavener wahrzeichen, der kugelbake, verläuft der leitdamm in richtung offenes meer. hier kannst du im watt deine würmer graben und 10 meter weiter im fahrwasser auf aal und platte angeln. 
möglichkeiten gibts viele, man muß sich nur informieren, gruß robert#h


----------



## Wulli (27. März 2006)

*AW: Hering in Cuxhaven*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Im hafen kannst du immer angeln, besonders hinter der schleuse ist die tide den fischen herzlich egal. da cux an der elbmündung liegt, kannst du hier aus außerhalb des hafens zu jeder tide angeln gehen. teilweise mußt du halt nur auf einen stack ( mole/steindamm) klettern um an tieferes wasser zu kommen. an dem cuxhavener wahrzeichen, der kugelbake, verläuft der leitdamm in richtung offenes meer. hier kannst du im watt deine würmer graben und 10 meter weiter im fahrwasser auf aal und platte angeln.
> möglichkeiten gibts viele, man muß sich nur informieren, gruß robert#h



Moin,

wollte mal nach den Wassertemperaturen fragen. Tut sich schon was in sachen Hering und Plattfisch in Cux? 

Wulli


----------

